# Confusion related to my category of education



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I did my bachelors in mechanical engineering and i later did a one year post graduate diploma from a government run training center.

Both these programs were seperate,One was an actual degree awarded by a University.
The second one is ONE YEAR technical diploma necessary for people to work as sea crew.It is again done in an institute run by the Government of India

My first question is,

1)I Feel my education comes under 
'Two or more certificates,Diploma or degrees.One must be a program of 3 years or more'
Am i correct?


Currently i am getting a score of 444(i might get a score of 474 as well cause i am not sure how they will award my work experiance)

2)Do i stand a chance to score an Invite?


Any one else who is working in Merchant navy,please feel free to connect with me.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) If both are recognised by WES as being equivalent to Canadian qualifications, one of which being a program of 3 years or more then you'd qualify under that subheading.... if they recognise your degree but don't recognise your 1 year diploma, then you would not qualify under that subheading;.

2) If and when you'd get an ITA depends on your CRS score and whether or not the draw is low enough to a) include your score and b) have enough ITA allocated to be able to include you.... ITA are allocated to the highest CRS scores first and then in order of entry into the pool.... so if the next draw included 444 and you were the 396th candidate to enter the pool at 444, if there are only 395 ITA left when everyone with a CRS of 445 has been issued an ITA then you _would *not *_receive an ITA (because the 395 people in front of you will have taken them)... this would mean that you would have to wait until the next draw that reached 444 and had at least 1 ITA still available.... that could be the next draw or it could be in 6 months from now.... nobody knows when the next draw will be or what the cut off CRS will be.


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 1) If both are recognised by WES as being equivalent to Canadian qualifications, one of which being a program of 3 years or more then you'd qualify under that subheading.... if they recognise your degree but don't recognise your 1 year diploma, then you would not qualify under that subheading;.
> 
> 2) If and when you'd get an ITA depends on your CRS score and whether or not the draw is low enough to a) include your score and b) have enough ITA allocated to be able to include you.... ITA are allocated to the highest CRS scores first and then in order of entry into the pool.... so if the next draw included 444 and you were the 396th candidate to enter the pool at 444, if there are only 395 ITA left when everyone with a CRS of 445 has been issued an ITA then you _would *not *_receive an ITA (because the 395 people in front of you will have taken them)... this would mean that you would have to wait until the next draw that reached 444 and had at least 1 ITA still available.... that could be the next draw or it could be in 6 months from now.... nobody knows when the next draw will be or what the cut off CRS will be.


Thank you..


----------

